# Colson evans firebird



## Nickinator (Nov 10, 2011)

Is this bicycle very rare and how desirable is it?

link to its picture
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle210.htm


----------



## jpromo (Nov 10, 2011)

Definitely not a common find in a complete state. But alas, I don't know that there's anybody out there that really pines for the Colson-Evans bikes but they're definitely good bikes that I doubt anybody would really turn down in nice shape. They had design help from one of the GM bigwig designers of the time. The Evansaction springer had two incarnations from 54-57ish and from 57-61ish, both are unique and desirable.

I actually live 5 miles from the old Evans plant  Did you find one of these?


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 10, 2011)

*Maybe*



jpromo said:


> Definitely not a common find in a complete state. But alas, I don't know that there's anybody out there that really pines for the Colson-Evans bikes but they're definitely good bikes that I doubt anybody would really turn down in nice shape. They had design help from one of the GM bigwig designers of the time. The Evansaction springer had two incarnations from 54-57ish and from 57-61ish, both are unique and desirable.
> 
> I actually live 5 miles from the old Evans plant  Did you find one of these?




Yes i did its only missing its tank every thing else is there.
Did it ever come in blue and i don't know if its a firebird but it looks very close might be a commander.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 10, 2011)

Pictures? That'd be very helpful.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 10, 2011)

*Here you go*



jpromo said:


> Pictures? That'd be very helpful.









Its a beauty.


----------



## jpromo (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, nice find! If it's a 3-Speed, It's likely a Firebird. That was their highest tier bike for these early years, 54-55 era. The '54 catalog doesn't list blue as an option for boys bikes, only girls, but you never know what they would have produced if somebody ordered it. Does it look like original paint? the picture is hard to tell.

Either way, just about everything looks right other than the tank and it's missing the carrier. Congrats!

http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle161.htm


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 10, 2011)

jpromo said:


> Wow, nice find! If it's a 3-Speed, It's likely a Firebird. That was their highest tier bike for these early years, 54-55 era. The '54 catalog doesn't list blue as an option for boys bikes, only girls, but you never know what they would have produced if somebody ordered it. Does it look like original paint? the picture is hard to tell.
> 
> Either way, just about everything looks right other than the tank and it's missing the carrier. Congrats!
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle161.htm




original paint yes.  It is a 3 speed and i'm glad i posted it  

Ps. how much were they sold for?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Evans-Colson Firebird*

Cool find Darcie, congrats! 

Yours appears to be a '54. Please post some clearer pics/close-ups when you get a chance. Here's my '55 Firebird...





Cheers,

Martyn


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 10, 2011)

*I know that one*



Fltwd57 said:


> Cool find Darcie, congrats!
> 
> Yours appears to be a '54. Please post some clearer pics/close-ups when you get a chance. Here's my '55 Firebird...
> 
> ...




Isn't that the one listed in cbn magazine


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes, it was a CBN feature bike earlier this year


----------



## jpromo (Nov 10, 2011)

Geez that looks like it rode right out of the Evans catalog on Nostalgic.net.. beautiful bicycle my good man!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you kindly sir! ...It's amazing condition can be attributed to the many collectors before me who preserved this fine piece of rolling art. I feel very fortunate to have it in my stable!


----------



## Boris (Nov 10, 2011)

...and I thought I had all the bikes I needed. That is one FANTASTIC looking bike! The photo ain't too bad either.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 11, 2011)

jpromo said:


> Wow, nice find! If it's a 3-Speed, It's likely a Firebird. That was their highest tier bike for these early years, 54-55 era. The '54 catalog doesn't list blue as an option for boys bikes, only girls, but you never know what they would have produced if somebody ordered it. Does it look like original paint? the picture is hard to tell.
> 
> Either way, just about everything looks right other than the tank and it's missing the carrier. Congrats!
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle161.htm




Its not missing its carrier its on the floor next to the bike


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 11, 2011)

Fltwd57 said:


> Thank you kindly sir! ...It's amazing condition can be attributed to the many collectors before me who preserved this fine piece of rolling art. I feel very fortunate to have it in my stable!




Having seen this bike in person, Id have to say its quite amazing. 

Its all about the details and your friend and mine, Mr. Earl, was the king of this. This bike has slotted screws on both sides of the tank even though one side does nothing except keep it symmetrical.


----------



## ranman (Sep 28, 2014)

*wow*



Fltwd57 said:


> Yes, it was a CBN feature bike earlier this year




just picked up one today - not quite that nice - ok - nowhere near that nice!


----------



## pedaling pete (Sep 29, 2014)

*Firebird seat post*

The red firebird pictured has no seat post clamp?  Did the 54 have a clamp? Is this how you tell the 2 years apart? Also the Brambton shift cable-the 55 shows the pulley going to the rear stay down tube. Does the 54 have the pulley attached to the seat tube just under the seat?


----------



## Fltwd57 (Sep 29, 2014)

Correct Pete, early '54 has the seat-post clamp, '55 has the "Fit-Sooner" style frame. Other differences include the chain-guard and sweetheart chain-ring on '54. The 3-Speed cable pulley or sleeve clamp is always mounted to the rear stay. Here's my '54 to compare with my '55...


----------



## pedaling pete (Sep 30, 2014)

*54 firebird cable pulley*



Fltwd57 said:


> Correct Pete, early '54 has the seat-post clamp, '55 has the "Fit-Sooner" style frame. Other differences include the chain-guard and sweetheart chain-ring on '54. The 3-Speed cable pulley or sleeve clamp is always mounted to the rear stay. Here's my '54 to compare with my '55...




Let me get this straight ? So the 54 does not use a pulley.   does the cable housing go all the way to the clamp on the rear stay?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 24, 2014)

I have the later version, 57 date on the Sturmey.


----------

